# Retooled Rubik's 4x4x4



## aznblur (Apr 21, 2008)

Mine appears to lockup much more than an Eastsheen. 

Or is it just not broken in yet?

Any ideas to stop the locking up?


----------



## 36duong (Apr 21, 2008)

My retooled 4x4x4 locks between centers and edges though tolerance is better that an Eastsheen, It locks like hell even when I am trying to go really slow. Nope, I don't know to get it better but maybe constant use might make it better.


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 21, 2008)

My re-tooled rubiks 4x4 is ok but it locks up and pops sometimes, its' lubed and really loose so maybe thats why?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 21, 2008)

I say stick with EastSheen. My Eastsheen doesn't lock up that often and is very smooth I haven't found anyway to stop the locking in Re-tooled Rubik's 4x4's. I would also be interested at finding a way to make my Rubik's better.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 22, 2008)

i bought two new rubik's 4x4x4s, one locked up like crazy and became annoying, the other became amazing and never locked up.

idk!? i bought them at the same time


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 23, 2008)

I guess it's just luck weather rubik's 4x4s are good or not.


----------



## apoplectic (May 18, 2008)

How do you retool a 4x4


----------



## mrCage (May 18, 2008)

apoplectic said:


> How do you retool a 4x4


 
Hi, it means using other molds - so it's something you do at the molding/production stage (at the factory). You can not yourself transform from old to new version - at least not in some easy way. Even the core has undergone BIG changes, too hard to bother do it yourself - IMHO.

-Per


----------



## blah (May 21, 2008)

err so how do i get this retooled 4x4 if i want one?


----------



## PCwizCube (May 22, 2008)

The retooled 4x4 is just a new version of the Rubik's brand 4x4. There was an older version before, and Rubik's has released a new one. You can go to store and they sell retooled 4x4s.

Examples:
Toys R Us
Target
Walmart
http://www.rubiks.com/Shop.aspx


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 22, 2008)

mrCage said:


> apoplectic said:
> 
> 
> > How do you retool a 4x4
> ...


As far as I have been able to tell from transplant tests, the cores and pieces are actually completely compatible.


----------



## mrbiggs (May 22, 2008)

Anyone know the actual difference, or how to tell which one you have?

It's not really an issue, I'm just curious.


----------



## blah (May 22, 2008)

so how do i know i'm not buying some old stock left behind 3 years ago? (lol just exaggerating) is there any difference in packaging? does it say anything special on the new version? thanks.


----------



## shelley (May 23, 2008)

mrbiggs said:


> Anyone know the actual difference, or how to tell which one you have?
> 
> It's not really an issue, I'm just curious.



Take it apart and look at the core. The new ones have holes in them, the old ones have screws. Check out the pictures of old vs. new cores at http://cubesmith.com/Parts.htm (click on the pictures for close-ups).

There may be other differences, but this is the most obvious one.

BTW, if you do end up getting stock left over from 3 years ago, be happy. The old ones lock up less than the newer version, after a bit of lube and breaking in.


----------

